# Bitter's Evil School of Photography.



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 17, 2010)

REGISTRATION CLOSED
I have started the selection process, and am reviewing 36 applications.
You will be notified of your status, either way, within the next few days.


OK, I am going to try something.
It's been done before, in a little different manner, I participated and it was a great experience. I think Overread started the last one.

*Bitter's Evil School of Photography*

This will be a group of 8 people who have the drive and determination to push themselves to learn more about the creative side of photography, and perhaps learn how to think a little more creatively. The group will have it's own 'Social Group' on the forum, where I will give creative assignments due once a week. We can discuss the assignment in the group forum, but you will each post your results in this forum. Each member of the group must critique every other members results. This guarantees at least eight responses for C&C, as well as any other members of the public forum. This also will teach you some better ways to formulate your critique threads to get better responses.

I have already come up with some assignments, and figure you will need to devote an hour or two per week to complete. 

*Who the hell do I think I am?*
Well, I am an "advanced" beginner still with a lot to learn. I firmly believe teaching others is a great way to teach yourself. I have a pretty solid history in the art field, am a career artist, and own my own business designing jewelery. Sure, how does jewelery design relate to photography, you ask? Well, I am not going to be teaching so much on the technical aspects, but more on the creative thinking side of the coin. I only hope to help push you in a better direction creatively. Feel free to browse my Photostream to judge for yourself whether you think I have anything to offer you.


*Think you can handle it?*
Are you interested? Are you willing to put the time and effort needed to succeed? Are you willing to do this for 8-12 weeks? Are you going to wimp out after the third project? Are you thick skinned? Can you follow directions?

*You!*
You need to have at least some basic skill with post processing. You should be comfortable getting out of auto mode, into more creative modes like Aperture Priority, or Manual. You won't _need _experience with Flash, but you will need some portable methods of lighting. You know, lamps, shop lights, desk lamps, etc. If you need help with GIMP, see Sirashley's School for Gimp. Other forum references include: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...9084-exposure-your-photographic-triangle.html http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...tering-white-balance-jpeg-vs-raw-formats.html http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ry/193293-topic-3-layers-post-processing.html

*Submit!*
If you are interested, PM me 5 of your most awesome images. Tell me why each is awesome. Tell me why I should pick you. I will review your work and select the 8 people to join the "school". I am initially giving an entry deadline of Wednesday, February 24th. Depending on the response, I may close submission early, or extend it. 


If you don't like how I am doing this, start your own school. :lmao:

Sincerely,
Bitter


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 17, 2010)

sent:thumbup:


----------



## JayLPhoto (Feb 17, 2010)

I like it.  PM will be sent shortly.


----------



## K.Li (Feb 17, 2010)

pm sent

I would love to be part of this


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 17, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## indeedies (Feb 17, 2010)

wait for me!!!


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 17, 2010)

Off topic- I really like your DickensVille miniature series.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 17, 2010)

Sent, because I'm awesome and just proved it. eacesign:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, Dominantly. I don't know if you read any of the "details", but I am making a book for my Godmother of her village.

Interesting response so far. Honestly, some of you don't really need me, I don't think. Maybe I should rephrase that, this was aimed at _beginners_.  

Keep 'em coming. I know I am going to have to make some tough choices here.


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Feb 17, 2010)

Just sent mine


----------



## bazooka (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm curious, what sort of photography will you be focusing on, or will you be spreading it out rather evenly?  I'm very interested, but I'm not sure I have 5 "awsome" shots to send you.  I could find 5 "ok" shots.


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 17, 2010)

> Interesting response so far. Honestly, some of you don't really need me, I don't think. Maybe I should rephrase that, this was aimed at _beginners_. ;-)
> 
> Keep 'em coming. I know I am going to have to make some tough choices here.


of course we need you...


----------



## JayLPhoto (Feb 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Honestly, some of you don't really need me.



there is always room for improvement.


----------



## pharmakon (Feb 17, 2010)

Bitter, I would definately like to be a part of your Evil School of Photography. Please don't close the entry before Monday because I'm on vacation right now so I don't have access to all of my photos. I'll send a PM as soon as I get home.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 17, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> of course we need you...


Heh...please. 



JayLPhoto said:


> there is always room for improvement.


Well, I actually had to rethink my thinking. Instead of saying "hey, these shots are pretty good, they don't need me" I may need to see it as "hmmm...what do have that might be useful to this person." I just hope, with what I have planned, that nobody is bored.



pharmakon said:


> Bitter, I would definately like to be a part of your Evil School of Photography. Please don't close the entry before Monday because I'm on vacation right now so I don't have access to all of my photos. I'll send a PM as soon as I get home.


 
Not a problem Pharmakon. I will wait till Midnight Wednesday the 24th till I make my decisions. Nobody will be notified prior. This is kinda exciting.


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 17, 2010)

I am definitely interested but not sure I have 5 shots that ANYONE would consider awesome. That's why you should choose me lol. I am really trying to learn but I feel like once I understand one thing, I forgot what I learned prior. 

Oh. I'm supposed to pm you this aren't I  lol


----------



## mostly sunny (Feb 18, 2010)

Umm, Bitter, 5 pictures-- Maybe this isn't for me if I have to ask.. 5 pictures of what?


----------



## gpardo64 (Feb 18, 2010)

PM sent. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2010)

mostly sunny - as I read it there is no set theme for the images you have to submit, save that they have to be you best level work. However reading in intentions of the assingments it sounds like this will be a lighting and (most likley) portraiture focused group - looking into offcamera lighting and "studio" setups (Be they indoor or outdoor). So that is the kind of photography that I would also submit in the 5 shots as well as the sort I would be looking to improve upon through this work.

which is why Bitter won't be getting a pm from me


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 18, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Well, I actually had to rethink my thinking. Instead of saying "hey, these shots are pretty good, they don't need me" I may need to see it as "hmmm...what do have that might be useful to this person." I just hope, with what I have planned, that nobody is bored.



Thats the spirit! I love a good creative challenge!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2010)

Can I play?

I'll PM you later when I'm off the company's VPN.  No access to my gallery atm.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 18, 2010)

I want to play, but I don't have 5 pictures.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Feb 18, 2010)

JeffieLove said:


> I am definitely interested but not sure I have 5 shots that ANYONE would consider awesome.



^^ This.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 18, 2010)

Shelly1204 said:


> JeffieLove said:
> 
> 
> > I am definitely interested but not sure I have 5 shots that ANYONE would consider awesome.
> ...



Its 5 shots that you think are your best, not 5 shots that others would think are great, I am sure you have YOUR top 5 favorite.


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2010)

Shelly1204 said:


> JeffieLove said:
> 
> 
> > I am definitely interested but not sure I have 5 shots that ANYONE would consider awesome.
> ...



Pfft who cares what Anyone thinks of them? I've met Anyone and hes just some armchair critic who dosn't know his aperture from his...well..... 

Seriously though its your 5 best he wants to see - so show your 5 best/favouraite and defend them.


----------



## Pugs (Feb 18, 2010)

Very cool idea.  I'll put together a PM sometime this weekend.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2010)

Overread said:


> mostly sunny - as I read it there is no set theme for the images you have to submit, save that they have to be you best level work.


 Correct.



> However reading in intentions of the assingments it sounds like this will be a lighting and (most likley) portraiture focused group - looking into offcamera lighting and "studio" setups (Be they indoor or outdoor).


 Incorrect. 

The projects I have in mind can become whatever you want. If portraiture applies, great. But it won't have to be that. I really don't know much about portraiture, it's not my gig. As far as lighting, I am not teaching about lighting persay, but the "student" may need more than available light, and the use of it is entirely up to them. Two projects may require additional light, but it all depends. 

This project is more about pushing creativity.



> So that is the kind of photography that I would also submit in the 5 shots as well as the sort I would be looking to improve upon through this work.


 As per above, the submitted images can be anything you consider your best.





> which is why Bitter won't be getting a pm from me


I thought I saw you complaining about only shooting bugs and stuff...



inTempus said:


> I want to play, but I don't have 5 pictures.


Dude. You start your own school!


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> > However reading in intentions of the assingments it sounds like this will be a lighting and (most likley) portraiture focused group - looking into offcamera lighting and "studio" setups (Be they indoor or outdoor).
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> ...


 
Ahh sorry I got the wrong end of the stick on that score - reading all those extra ligting setups made me think of strobist and then studio stuffs. 




Bitter Jeweler said:


> > which is why Bitter won't be getting a pm from me
> 
> 
> I thought I saw you complaining about only shooting bugs and stuff...



I was? heh probably because I'm hopless at the wildlife stuff (I mean finding the darn things - animals will insist on hiding!) 

I'm half tempted to try now -- if only I could trap moths at home (windows open downward so moths don't tend to get in and I live in only one room - and I don't want to be cold all night long waiting  )


----------



## mishele (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm........very cool idea!! Only 8 huh........=) I ll have to think about this!!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm interested but this is a horrible time of year for me to be able to commit to anything.  I still have at least another five weeks of peak business to get through and by the end of the day all I want to do is eat, shower and sleep.  Will this be done in a thread for all to see or more through PMs or offsite?  I'd like to follow along anyway and if it works out maybe another version later this spring or summer.  Either way good luck to both teacher and students.


----------



## Some Idiot (Feb 18, 2010)

Off topic  - i love you attitude, 



> If you don't like how I am doing this, start your own school.


   ^^^ Classic

rock on, good luck


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm interested but this is a horrible time of year for me to be able to commit to anything. I still have at least another five weeks of peak business to get through and by the end of the day all I want to do is eat, shower and sleep. Will this be done in a thread for all to see or more through PMs or offsite? I'd like to follow along anyway and if it works out maybe another version later this spring or summer. Either way good luck to both teacher and students.


 
I understand about being busy. It's like xmas in my shop, which is odd for February. But heck, that's a good thing. 


 "Will this be done in a thread for all to see or more through PMs or offsite?" This is taking place in a Invite only Social Group provided by this forum. If this goes well, I'll definately do it again. I also thought of sending the "projects" out to everyone that was interested, but doesn't/didn't get selected for the 8. You could do it on your own, at least, but won't have access to the discussions, or the requirement of the group critiqueing each member of the group's work. I dunno yet.  The way this was done before, you really benefitted more from the group discussions, rather than relying just on the organizer/administrater/teacher.


----------



## tmyprod (Feb 19, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## kundalini (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it'd be cool if you could annonimously post all the entries in this thresd. No harm, no foul. No names, no repentence


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2010)

All the entries as in pictures? or the text?

The entries have been great! 
The one that sent 5 images, and absolutely no text. The minimalist.
The one that formatted their entry exactly like my original post. 
The begger.
The extra credit.
The incomplete application. 
The resend.
The re-resend, just to make sure. 

It is kinda fun to see each entrants personality in the form of the "application".
You all are awesome.
I have tough choices ahead of me.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 19, 2010)

Doh, would love to join but I'm afraid I don't own a flash or lighting equipment .
(Is a flashlight or mobile phone ok  lol )

On average how much hours a week are expected/required?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2010)

You don't need a flash. Just portable lights like desk lamps, flashlights, iPhone, clamp on shop lights. That's part of pushing creativity...using what you have. Heck, even if you don't have a tripod, you can figure out other methods of getting a camera to sit still 

How much time? I would guess a minimum of an hour or two per week. It really depends on you though. 
Minimal effort, minimal gain.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh in that case I might be able to join. Now to see if my photos are good enough !

I have a really powerful 500W lamp/fire hazard, but problem is, it needs a power point, so not that portable, so can't use it outdoors


----------



## danielrwelch (Feb 20, 2010)

*hat. in the ring*


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 20, 2010)

Subscribed!  I am a total noob and am almost certain that I will gain a lot from your school.  Submitting photos by Sunday night.


----------



## Eventer (Feb 20, 2010)

Im pretty much a complete noob and I really do want to be part of this. I'm considering it...


----------



## Eventer (Feb 20, 2010)

How intense will the projests be?? Im worried I wont have the equipment I may need for a project etc?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2010)

How intense will the projests be??
So intense that you will cry!

Equipment?
A camera, and a brain. Make sure you know how to use both!


----------



## Unspoiled (Feb 20, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> How intense will the projests be??
> So intense that you will cry!




That caught my attention...Curiosity has been piqued!

I'm always looking for a good challenge.


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Equipment?
> A camera, and a brain. Make sure you know how to use both!



Can we still apply if we have and can use the latter even if the former might be slightly suspect ?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 20, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> All the entries as in pictures? or the text?


 I was thinking photos.  It'd be interesting to find out what people think are their most awesome shots.


----------



## hopdaddy (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck with this Bitter,hope it works well.Looks like your off to a big start  :thumbup:


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 22, 2010)

Just submitted my app.  Hope I hear from him soon.  This reminds me of the early stages of American Idol. Lols!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck to all. Thanks Bitter for taking initiative and contributing to the community. You rock!


----------



## myvinyl333 (Feb 22, 2010)

_Sent... Thanks for the consideration...jorge_


----------



## K.Li (Feb 22, 2010)

not long till the closing date fingers crossed

just got a new flash hopefully I will get to use it along the assignments


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2010)

REGISTRATION CLOSED
I have started the selection process, and am reviewing 36 applications.
You will be notified of your status, either way, within the next few days.


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd still like to see the other entrants images - say one from each one (we can have a fun time trying to guess which belongs to who)


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 22, 2010)

Overread said:


> I'd still like to see the other entrants images - say one from each one (we can have a fun time trying to guess which belongs to who)


 
lol - mine were all of my kids... so you all would know which was mine without a doubt lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2010)

It hard enough, making the selection. Right now my maybe list is longer than either the win or pout lists. You want me to go through and pick an image from 36 entries and post them. :lmao:


----------



## Clawed (Feb 22, 2010)

The best of luck to you on this new group, sounds like a great thing and anyone who participates will surely learn a great deal from you and your work.   :thumbup:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2010)

HI Clawed!

Where have you been hiding?

I have been wanting to do this for a while. Our group was great, with Sherman Banks as our fearless leader, so I am taking it a step further, with more guidance. It seems the second group back then never really got off the ground because there was no anchor. Also, our group really got me off to a great start, to push me forward. A big thanks to you, Sherman, Linpelk, SrBisquick, et al,.


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2010)

I think there were 4 groups originaly and I threw my lot in withthe last one - sadly I also then pulled a dissapearing and being busy with RL stuff act - when I came back it seemed that most of the groups had died under their own


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been eating sardines all weekend.


----------



## Clawed (Feb 22, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> HI Clawed!
> 
> Where have you been hiding?
> 
> I have been wanting to do this for a while. Our group was great, with Sherman Banks as our fearless leader, so I am taking it a step further, with more guidance. It seems the second group back then never really got off the ground because there was no anchor. Also, our group really got me off to a great start, to push me forward. A big thanks to you, Sherman, Linpelk, SrBisquick, et al,.


 
I have been a bit out of the TPF loop until very recently. I have been putting in some time doing some photo jobs (couple of weddings and a few portrait sessions). But now I'm getting back and I'm going to take some time for myself shooting the kinds of things I really want to.

Have to admit, I was really bummed when our C&C group went inactive. In fact, I checked back very often with small hopes someone would revive it. I learned quite a bit from all of you (and always loved your work). Truth be told, if I had seen this sooner, I would have tried to get in for old times sake.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2010)

Just to clarify with the sardines reference...............

I've been waiting with baited breath.


----------



## Felix0890 (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't wait to find out who got in! 

BTW, can you post what your judging criteria will be like for the selection?  Like are you looking for a particular range of experience?


----------



## K.Li (Feb 22, 2010)

maybe instead of showing one photo from each application just do one from the 8 accpeted instead. And a short text of the reason this person was chosen.


----------



## C-Towner (Feb 22, 2010)

This sounds really awesome, I am looking forward to what comes from it!


----------



## K.Li (Feb 22, 2010)

I think after each assignment bitter could post the results of all the students work for everyone to see.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahhh man, the submissions closed as I was typing mine up.... I sent it to you at about 5:20pm.  Is it still being considered?  I didn't realize it was closed until just now.


----------



## Felix0890 (Feb 22, 2010)

bazooka said:


> Ahhh man, the submissions closed as I was typing mine up.... I sent it to you at about 5:20pm.  Is it still being considered?  I didn't realize it was closed until just now.



He closed them at 6pm so I think yours made it just in time.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 22, 2010)

K.Li said:


> I think after each assignment bitter could post the results of all the students work for everyone to see.


From what I understand, I think the assignments and results will be posted in a public thread for the members as well as the community to comment and critique...I think...
This is exciting!  I feel like I am waiting on a phone call for a job offer.  Kind of like a reality series or something.  I don't watch much TV but this feels like I'm a part of some kind of reality show.  Even if I don't get picked for the school, this is something I'm definitely going to follow.  Good luck everybody.


----------



## barsfordays (Feb 22, 2010)

This is really exciting to me. I'm applying to art colleges with a photography portfolio and i could really use these projects as practice. Goodluck to all!


----------



## JayLPhoto (Feb 22, 2010)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Pugs (Feb 23, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> REGISTRATION CLOSED
> I have started the selection process, and am reviewing 36 applications.
> You will be notified of your status, either way, within the next few days.



Hm...

Looks like I missed it...  I'm a little disappointed because I thought I had until tomorrow midnight as per below.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Not a problem Pharmakon. I will wait till Midnight Wednesday the 24th till I make my decisions. Nobody will be notified prior. This is kinda exciting.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 23, 2010)

Felix0890 said:


> bazooka said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh man, the submissions closed as I was typing mine up.... I sent it to you at about 5:20pm. Is it still being considered? I didn't realize it was closed until just now.
> ...


 
I hope you're right, but you must be in a different time zone or my forum settings are messed up. On my screen his post is at 5pm and my PM was sent at 5:18. However, I started typing it at around 4:30 or so... it just took me a while to get my pictures together and uploaded, etc. Plus proof-reading.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe I should have applied; I have an EVIL camera.  Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lenses.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 23, 2010)

From his initial post:



> If you are interested, PM me 5 of your most awesome images. Tell me why each is awesome. Tell me why I should pick you. I will review your work and select the 8 people to join the "school". I am initially giving an entry deadline of Wednesday, February 24th. *Depending on the response, I may close submission early, or extend it.*


----------



## mishele (Feb 23, 2010)

If there are so many people that want to do this why not try to start another one? You just need someone to step up and run it.


----------



## Clawed (Feb 23, 2010)

mishele said:


> If there are so many people that want to do this why not try to start another one? You just need someone to step up and run it.


I would start one if I could.  But, I have carpal tunnel, so I cannot type for any length of time.  I would co-lead a second group if there was anyone else who would be willing to do it~


----------



## Pugs (Feb 23, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> From his initial post:
> 
> 
> 
> > If you are interested, PM me 5 of your most awesome images. Tell me why each is awesome. Tell me why I should pick you. I will review your work and select the 8 people to join the "school". I am initially giving an entry deadline of Wednesday, February 24th. *Depending on the response, I may close submission early, or extend it.*



Oh, I get that it was never a hard date.  I'm just a little disappointed because I thought I had more time, and never got around to submitting.  

Plus, it's okay 'cause I doubt I'd've been selected anyhow.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 23, 2010)

Why am I only seeing this thread now? 

Would of loved to participate, but oh well.

Great initiative Bitter!


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 23, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Oh, I get that it was never a hard date.  I'm just a little disappointed because I thought I had more time, and never got around to submitting.
> 
> Plus, it's okay 'cause I doubt I'd've been selected anyhow.


Pugs, I have seen some of your pictures and I think you might be too good of a photographer to qualify for this school. 
But really, I think total noobs such as myself would benefit more from something like this.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry, I closed the application early. If this goes well, I will do it again. 
If I find it not as time consuming, maybe I will start a second group midway through the first.  One thought is that I don't want to innundate the forum with so many CC threads of basically the same subject matter.

I won't be posting images from the applications. I won't be giving the criteria for acceptance. Each person was looked at as having different things to learn or even offer the group. I think I have a good mix of beginners, and those that know how to work their camera and are looking for a creative challenge.  I only hope that everyone comes away with something from this. 

I think there has been some confusion. Members of the group will be given a project. I will discuss the main element of the project, and each member will be posting the results in their own CC thread here on the forum. Each member has to then CC each others work. There will however be a discussion thread IN the group, for any questions, help, guidance, etc, for each project. 

I am experiencing some back pain right now, so I haven't been able to get the discussion group set up appropraitely. I will send PM's of acceptance, and then wait for an invite to the group.


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Feb 23, 2010)

So everything will be done here on this forum?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 23, 2010)

You will post your result for each project right here in this forum.
Everything else happens in a forum Social Group, that is invite only.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya'll need to clean up your PM inboxes.


----------



## Overread (Feb 23, 2010)

but its not spring yet!


----------



## K.Li (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 23, 2010)

:cry:


----------



## barsfordays (Feb 23, 2010)

Damn, not accepted. Goodluck to those that were and i look forward to seeing your projects!


----------



## JayLPhoto (Feb 24, 2010)

Im really disappointed, maybe next time.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2010)

*sigh*
I had a really hard time makng my choices. Even though I may come off as a hard ass, I didn't want to hurt any feelings. I think some of you have/had higher expectations of what I am doing. I am going to be doing my best to cover the foundations of design and composition, and to try to get people to think a little beyond the subject. I am still a beginner myself, but I think I have something to offer to help boost others. Some of you that applied seem to be beyond the projects I am offering, some of you couldn't follow directions, some of you were simply too new. I did try to select a larger range than just strictly beginners. As this is an experiment, I will learn better from the outcome of who to choose next time.

It's funny how complicated this get's.
Sometimes I think "oh god, what have I gotten myself into?"
I have to live up to how awesome you think I am. 
Just go with the flow.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for your consideration Bitter.
I did not get accepted but good luck to the lucky 8.


----------



## chris miss (Feb 24, 2010)

It's very generous of you to give your time to these students. Sorry I wasn't chosen, but I look forward to following their progress here in the forum. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## keith foster (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't wait to see the progress and to learn from watching the posts and reading the feedback.  
I think this is a great thing you are doing, Bitter.  I hope this becomes a regular part of the forum.


----------



## K.Li (Feb 24, 2010)

I got lucky! Can't wait till it starts, how come I havn't seen any of the other lucky 7 posting?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 24, 2010)

K.Li said:


> I got lucky! Can't wait till it starts, how come I havn't seen any of the other lucky 7 posting?



I am in as well.  Cant wait to start!


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Feb 24, 2010)

Im in....Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## pharmakon (Feb 24, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ...some of you couldn't follow directions...


 

Sonova...   I should have re-read the instructions before submitting...  I must have gotten too excited because I left out a key part of the application.   

I'll just keep telling myself I would have gotten chosen otherwise haha.  I feel like such a loser after realising my mistake.  :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm working on the Social Group now. Should be soon. :thumbup:

I can't believe this thread has been viewed 2,200+ times. :shock:

No, Pharmakon, that comment didn't apply to you. Relax.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish everybody would have taken their own pictures and submit them into this thread, that would really complete the "reality show" feel. Lols!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2010)

I really want to do "The Next Top Photographer" challenge. Twenty contestants, voted off each week, by the forum members, or possibly "hand picked" judges. I need to come up with some catch phrases, like "You are IN, you can leave the runway" or "you are out, sashay away." This could be fun. It would go in the "challenges" forum though.

I really don't see the need for people to post their pictures here. It will only make people question my decisions even more. *Let it be*. Besides, most of the pictures have been posted here in the past, sooooo.....


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 24, 2010)

That would be awesome haha


----------



## pharmakon (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not really worked up about anything... other than the realization that I missed a rather pertinent detail of the application. The second part of my post was meant to be a joke (hence the :lmao: but I understand that the intended tone of written word isn't always apparent)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2010)

I think somebody should start up a technical school. Their are plenty of people who need a better understanding of "proper exposure" and how to achieve it. Dominantly?...


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 24, 2010)

oh crap.

I was reading though, reading through, then did a double take when I saw my name.

I wouldn't mind doing something, I'm just apprehensive about the "responsibility" much like you're probably experienced/ thought about.


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2010)

Wait was there something in the application that said don't waffle on.... :blushing:


heh anyways looking forward to this - though I'm also worried (I've not seen a moth in ages!)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2010)

Dom, I am apprehensive, but it's too late now, huh? :lmao:
I didn't mean to single you out, but you have made all those threads...It might be rewarding to help people in small groups, in a more focusd setting...

Overread.
NO WAFFLES!

Did I tell you that you won't need your moths?


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2010)

Nope   
poor abused - forgotten moths!!

but you did tell me I would be getting an invite into the EVIL School of Photography and I've been trying to get an E.V.I.L. camera to join! I don't even have liveview!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2010)

Invites have been sent. More spring cleaning of the inbox?


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, a bit too late for you!!!!!! :rofl:

Ah hell, first 250 to PM will get a spot in the tech school.


layball:


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2010)

Naw you're safe this time - invites don't go into the pm box 

however one managing tip that I have picked up from another site - send people a pm when something major happens in the group (eg the weekly task and the posting of the threads to be talked about and such) it helps to wake people up and remind them to check the socail group


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> Yeah, a bit too late for you!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Ah hell, first 250 to PM will get a spot in the tech school.
> 
> ...


Are you serious?  I'm definitely interested if you are.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2010)

Overread said:


> however one managing tip that I have picked up from another site - send people a pm when something major happens in the group (eg the weekly task and the posting of the threads to be talked about and such) it helps to wake people up and remind them to check the socail group


 
But isn't that the responsibility of the student, to remember to come to class?


----------



## Pugs (Feb 25, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > however one managing tip that I have picked up from another site - send people a pm when something major happens in the group (eg the weekly task and the posting of the threads to be talked about and such) it helps to wake people up and remind them to check the socail group
> ...


As a teacher (tech classes at a local technical college and as a TA at a traditional college), I can only say, "BAH-HAH!!  Hoo-Boy, have you got some learnin' ahead of you!".

And with that out of my system...

Yes, it is the responsibility of the student, but that doesn't mean that they'll take it and follow through.  Also, real life intrudes when they're paying for classes they have to physically attend, it can only intrude further for online classes that are free and voluntary.  

Heck, I'm a responsible person and real life managed to intrude to the point that I held up the "World Through One Crappy Lens" project...

That said, I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing the fruits of this effort!  I wanna see pics!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2010)

My philosophy is, if you want something bad enough, you'll do what you have to do to get it. If not, well then...

Anyhow, there is a little button you can use to "Subscribe" to the group, which I guess will send out alerts to new posts. 

The Social Group functions are so messed up. You can't even use the "quote" tags in them. WHY?!


----------



## Overread (Feb 25, 2010)

probably because they never get used much so missing things are never noticed 
they did get messed around at one point though - I recall the word limits was very low - only took moment for the mods to fix though so send them a note about it


----------



## pbelarge (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been involved with a few other forums...this one is new to me, just as being more serious about photography is also just budding.

I will be following this group to help me understand how you all function together in a project such as Bitter has developed. I am extremely interested in how this all works...


Bitter
I completely understand how a process such as this can possibly become more involved than first imagined, especially with such an interest from the forum members.
Good luck to you and the group, I hope you all succeed!!!

P.S.
I am also an instructor, have been for the last 9 years. You are so correct that the instructor learns from teaching.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Feb 25, 2010)

hey, cool approach...like your photo


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 25, 2010)

Gotta think of a name.. hmmmm


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2010)

The Photographic School of Technical Dominants?
PSTD LOL


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 25, 2010)

I like that one!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2010)

It's free.
No license fees.
Or strings, even!

So you are gonna give it a go?


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll probably use it, it fits me well 

I will probably post about it tomorrow, I have to run away and study for a test now


----------



## kundalini (Feb 26, 2010)

Ummmm, not sure if I should bring this up or not, but I gotta ask.


Hey Overread, is that sausages you're sporting with the new avatar?


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2010)

eh?? the whatnow?


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 28, 2010)

Where is your assignment :waiting:


----------



## keith foster (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Bitter I like the new avatar and look.  More sophisticated but just enough badass to keep people off balance a little.
I'm a teacher so don't get too frustrated or take it personally when a some of the students begin to miss deadlines and lose interest.  Stick to your guns and your rules and be relentless with them.  Too many people out there believe it is ok to not follow through on committments as long as they have an excuse.
My grandfather used to say "excuses are like a**h***s, everybody's got one and they all smell bad."


----------



## dcoffee (Feb 28, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## JenLavazza (Feb 28, 2010)

Darn...just saw this I guess I missed out 

Love the new profile pic btw!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 28, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> Where is your assignment :waiting:


Wait...when did you become my boss? 

I am typing up the first project now.
Business has been rather unexpectedly busy. I did better numbers ($$$) than Xmas :mrgreen:. Because of that, my time has been short. But like the commitment I expect from my "students", I must deliver on my responsibility.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 28, 2010)

Boss, smoss..

I just want something to copy off 

Congrats on the business. Drinks on you?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 28, 2010)

:cheers:


----------

